# My First Crank



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks mostly to VC and Tigger for your inspiration, I've just completed my first crankbait.

I have no idea how it swims, or even *IF* it swims, but it gave me an idea of the processes involved, and a whole new respect for those of you putting out those beautiful pieces of work.

I know there's flaws, even a beginner like me can see. Patience is the biggest lesson I need to re-learn. But it was fun, and I'll be back at it again soon.

If nothing else, I'll mount it on a plaque as a reminder.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Flaws???!!! That's excellent.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is excellent work. You've got some real talent for this stuff. The way you faded the colors over the back and the belly works great. And you foiled it too! You did an awful lot of things right on your first attempt

The black head on that bait is something that seems to catch fish for some reason. That thing will get bit.

Keep posting them.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks. Your opinion means a lot. Like I said, I don't even know if it swims. Guess I'll find out once the ice is off.

The so called "talent" started with drawing as a child, and then an 11 year career as a tattoo artist. It became too much like work. Now my artistic talents are strictly for personal enjoyment.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great looking bait, I think you've found a new outlet for your artistic talents.

Dallas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That looks great! I don't have any templates that small. I want to try some walleye sized baits. Those walleyes are going to be all over that! Nice job! I love the colors!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! Nice job. Now it needs a name!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's just a little lop-sided if you look at it overall. Who knows, that might give it better action. I touched up a spot on the belly with a brush, and you can tell the difference. I'm my own worst critic.

Tigger, the pattern is actually taken from a pic of a Reef Runner. I've never used them, but everyone is raving about them on this site. Figured it was a good place to start. If it catches fish, I might submit it to them for production. 

Name? Let's see if it swims first. We may have to call it "flounder". 

Weather's getting better, I've got work to do on the boat, but I'm sure I'll start my next project soon. Updates at 11. LOL

Thanks again guys. It's just the boost to make me try some more. Next time I'll have a little more patience to get the lines a little straighter.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

nice crank! if all your flawed cranks look like that you can just send em my way  great job


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've only built a few baits that small and I can vouch for the fact that they are much harder to build. The scale makes shaping and painting much more difficult for a number of reasons. I mention that only as a way to further salute your first effort. 

Also when I first looked at your bait, I was immediately reminded of the bait you're trying to emulate. That in itself is no small task.

Great job.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job! I'm a life member N.A.F.C. myself and I make and restore lures also. Thats a very interesting color pattern you selected for that lure. I don't know if this will help you along, but I keep a photo album/log on my baits. That way if i need to go back and recall a certain color or hook size used, etc, I have it in written reference and picture to repeat the pattern in other lures I may want to try. I know there's been many fisherman out there that wanted a certain lure in a certain color pattern that just doesn't exist unless you make it yourself. Again, great job!:B


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Wolfhook120*, thanks and welcome to the site. Great bunch of guys and gals here. I've learned a lot here since joining. It's been my best year on Erie thanks to the tricks and techniques I've learned, and making this bait was a totally new experience. I've poured lead and plastics for quite some time now, but shaping this was a whole new ball game.

Finally this last week I put it in the water night trolling on my home lake. It caught a 16 inch walleye on the first pass around the shoreline. That was also the only fish caught all night, no matter what I threw at them. So in my book, for my first experience at stickbaits, I consider it a success. You can bet I'll be spending a little more time in "the cave" this winter learning more.

I have no idea what made me pick that color scheme. I was experimenting with the airbrush, foil, etc., to see what I could do, and those were just the colors I grabbed. Still pretty mild compared to some of the color schemes I've seen out there. You just never know what will make those fish strike.

Thanks for the heads up on documenting my work. Great idea.


----------

